# Question for you guys in nursing...



## HottiMegan (Mar 9, 2008)

I wasn't sure too much where to put this thread...I am thinking about chucking my degree in marketing to go into nursing. I am just not sure which kind of nurse I want to be. I was wondering if you could tell me the difference in education and job duties of an LVN and RN? I wont be heading back to school until next spring at the earliest (when the baby's older). I know that i want to work in pediatrics if at all possible or labor and delivery. I have had the most experience with these nurses and really feel they're such an asset to my son's medical care. (he's had TONS of experience with nurses and doctors in his short life) I sort of came to this idea when my son was in the NICU after being born but haven't had the opportunity to go back to school since he was never qualified to be in day care. (he has a g-tube) He's going to be in school full time next school year which opens up my ability to go to school at least part time. 
My mom said that the RNs are more administrative and LVNs are more hands on with the patient type of job (which is what I'd want more) The community college in my area offers LVN training and the 4 year university here has nursing degrees. I just need to figure out a game plan i guess  So any info you can give with your experience, I'd love


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 9, 2008)

aww,honey, i am so glad to hear you are thinking of joining our ranks...what your friend said is not true...RNs do most of the care, it is just on med surg floors that LPNs or LVNs as they are sometimes called do more...the thing is, i would start in a two year RN degree, then get employed by someone and let them pay for your BSN...i would not start as an LPN (no disrespect to all the great LPNs out there) i think when you have the option of a two year RN degree, that is what i would pursue...make sure and look for who has the best pass rate on their programs, you dont want to waste your time...msg me if you want any more opinions, lol, i have lots..


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with everything Di said. As a RN (BSN) I get to do all hands on stuff. How much an LPN or LVN gets to do depends on the policies of the hospital and the state you're practicing in. Some can give meds, some can't. Some can't give IV meds. Just depends. You have way more consistent abilities as an RN, the pay is more, and for the RN only, it usually only takes two years (a BSN takes four). It's definitely worth getting the RN. If you want a BSN you can do it online, which is nice, too, since BSN is really just lots of non-clinical stuff.

Anyhow, I think it's wonderful you're looking into this, Megan. I think you'd make an awesome nurse!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for both of your responses. I looked at our local community college and it looks like i could get all the prerequisite courses and the RN in about 3 years. I would probably have to take a few classes over that i have already taken since it's been more than 10 years. (i started college my Jr year in high school so some of those classes are like 13 years ago) So it'll be some easy A's. I'm thinking about taking two summer classes to start the process of the prerequisites. I am going to go for the 2 year RN and start working and then probably go for the 4 year later on. Also doing some online research, it looks like good job prospects since there's a huge shortage of nursing staff. I have a lot of time to decide on where i'm going since my husband is looking into going into police work in some bigger communities south of us. 

eta: I seem to recall my son's respite nurse was an LVN and always struggling to make ends meat so i think the higher degree would be good for me.

The only fear i have is chemistry. I have taken a few chem classes and i always struggle with them. I do great on the labs and application of concepts it's something about the tests that get me. I will have to work extra hard on any chem type classes. I also like that my baby will be well into it's toddler years before i'm looking at working full time. (it's my last kid so the timing will be great!)


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 10, 2008)

ya know, we all struggled with chemistry, find a local college that has a course and get a tutor right away, and bang that puppy out...you are smart, you will do just great!!!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 10, 2008)

Hottimegan I think it's great that you are thinking about doing this. Back in the fall of 2007 I decided that I wanted to change my career path. I have always wanted to be a nurse but for some reason always got sidetracked. January of 2008 I started to college to become a RN. One of the local colleges here in my area offers a two year RN program so that is what I'm doing. I wouldn't worry about the chemistry. I'm sure you will be just fine. I wish you the best of luck with your new baby and your decision to go back to school.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> ya know, we all struggled with chemistry, find a local college that has a course and get a tutor right away, and bang that puppy out...you are smart, you will do just great!!!



I will definitely take advantage of the tutoring center at the college. I went there once when I was taking calculus and was stuck on a certain concept. They have a whole staff of people there to help with tutoring.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2008)

Tracy said:


> Hottimegan I think it's great that you are thinking about doing this. Back in the fall of 2007 I decided that I wanted to change my career path. I have always wanted to be a nurse but for some reason always got sidetracked. January of 2008 I started to college to become a RN. One of the local colleges here in my area offers a two year RN program so that is what I'm doing. I wouldn't worry about the chemistry. I'm sure you will be just fine. I wish you the best of luck with your new baby and your decision to go back to school.



Thank you  I wish you luck on your studies too  I am excited at the concept of going back to school. I miss it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 10, 2008)

Megan, I think it's great that you want to start slowly, one prerequisite at a time. That's how I did it when I had young kids at home. I started with a basic math class, because it had been decades since I'd done algebra, and then a basic chemistry class (the really really basic one, high school level, because I'd never taken chemistry in my life). I moved up to the chemistry class that was required for nursing and while it was hard (chem's not my forte), I ended up doing really well.

I know you can do it! Just take your time and know that each class is bringing you closer to your goal.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2008)

I have to get a copy of all my transcripts to see what prerequisites i have already taken since i have covered A TON of classes (i had 293 units under my belt). I may not have to take the psychology, health and nutrition, math, english and a couple of other classes since i took them already. I KNOW i could test out of the algebra since i got an A in calculus 

I'm not sure if I'll be able to take a summer session type class this year since the baby may arrive mid summer school, so it might all start next spring. I'm just happy i finally decided on a career path. I had been floating along the last 5 years not sure what i wanted to do. I put my education to waste being a stay at home mom and part time web designer. I had wavered on becoming a teacher but never REALLY wanted to do it and nurse had always been in the back of my head since spending a month with the WONDERFUL nicu nurses. I also like that this is the type of career i could live anywhere and find work. (I'm trying to wear hubby down to move to the midwest closer to my parents)

My grandma would be proud too. She was a nurse for many years. I'll have to write her and tell her.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

Yea to the nurses!! I am so happy when I hear someone is going to be a nurse. Unfortunately I was ill last summer and had to be in medical care for over two months. The best part was all of the wonderful nurses. This is one profession that is sorely underappreciated. Nurses ROCK! I was thankful every day and still feel so grateful that there are people willing to do the work that is required of a nurse.

Here is a standing ovation to all of the nurses! You may not hear it every day, but your patients appreciate you very much.

Have a great day and good luck to the newbie nurses!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2008)

I wholeheartedly agree with you on that one Bunny. I have spent oodles of time with nurses over the years for my son and they are really the backbone of medicine. Docs spend maybe 5 minutes with the patient while nurses spend the bulk of the time with them. My son has had some wonderful nurses over the various surguries and hospital stays and they have all been so wonderful.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for your nice comments, Megan. As Missaf says, nursing isn't always easy. For me, the fun and easy part has been patient care. Dealing with administration and the unfortunate lack of resources is frustrating.

Still, though, I can't imagine doing anything else.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 11, 2008)

Megan - I'm so happy for you and I know you will make a wonderful nurse. After being in the hospital twice last year I have tons of respect for nurses. And I had such caring nurses it was a blessing.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 11, 2008)

missaf said:


> From the outside looking in -- and after being on the inside -- be careful what you wish for. Nursing is not an easy profession, especially with everything to deal with on every level: the patients, the families, the doctors, the other nurses, the politics, the limitations of insurance and the industry... There's a heap to deal with, and it requires a lot of patience and dedication, the ability to tolerate a ton of bullshit, among other things I'm sure the ladies can tell you.
> 
> The book work and patient care is only the beginning!
> 
> I've had many good and bad experiences with nurses over the years, and after working in the profession, I admire them (and all the nurses here!). It certainly takes a special person, though.



I'm not expecting an easy job. I'm expecting something fulfilling and outside what I'm doing now which isn't fulfilling. I like working with people and have already dealt with a lot of not so great medical stuff taking care of my son. (I'm already technically a caregiver for him and get paid for it) And boy do i know bureaucracy and how hard that is to deal with.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 11, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks for your nice comments, Megan. As Missaf says, nursing isn't always easy. For me, the fun and easy part has been patient care. Dealing with administration and the unfortunate lack of resources is frustrating.
> 
> Still, though, I can't imagine doing anything else.



the admin part wont be fun but i know it's a necessary evil. I have had to deal with a lot of admin stuff on my son's behalf or nothing would get done so I'm already somewhat familiar with the hoops that have to be jumped to get things done.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Megan - I'm so happy for you and I know you will make a wonderful nurse. After being in the hospital twice last year I have tons of respect for nurses. And I had such caring nurses it was a blessing.



My son has been hospitalized 3 times (usually after a horrid bout of stomach flu and needed fluids) and he's had 8 surgeries and it has helped me come to the decision to become a nurse. It's taken me 5 years of trying to get computer work off the ground but always in the back of my head nursing was there as an option.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 19, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> My son has been hospitalized 3 times (usually after a horrid bout of stomach flu and needed fluids) and he's had 8 surgeries and it has helped me come to the decision to become a nurse. It's taken me 5 years of trying to get computer work off the ground but always in the back of my head nursing was there as an option.




You will be awesome at it..have your newest addition and come and join us...i always say it is one of the few jobs where you can make a positive impact in someones life everyday....

Hurry up!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 19, 2008)

lol i soo want to start asap but now my husband is thinking about switching careers from computers to police work so he's looking into going into the academy this fall so i have to wait until he's out and working so i can go to school. He has a big plan to start becoming a police officer and eventually work and school his way into computer forensic detective type work which sounds like a dream job for him. Since he's the primary breadwinner, his education is priority. So I'm hoping fall of 2009 will be when i start going back to school full time. It feel so good just to have the goal/plan in place. I have been floating along for so long and felt like a loser for it.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 21, 2008)

Plans are good, it also gives you a little more time to maybe get that one class out of the way that you are afraid of....i would...

always good to have something to aim for...it also will have your baby in a little more managable age....

good for you!!


----------



## love dubh (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm nearing graduation and am wondering wtf to do now. I'm thinking nursing, but I'm not sure. Does anyone know about community health nursing, or public health nursing? I'd like to do preventative and curative work. Nursing seems pretty well-paying, stimulating, engaging, and active....which all appeal to me. 

And Megan, ever consider an accelerated program? 15 months full-time and you've a BSN. Just something to think on.


----------

